
Thought Experiment - techBuddha19
What if there exists a server where all of our thoughts goes and the same server is also responsible for sending us other thoughts. These thoughts which the server sends us could be random or could be depending on our previous thought patterns (similar to the youtube video suggestions). During our waking hours, if we are not focused, then the server will send random thoughts to see how long you cling to that thought. During our sleeping hours, the server sends us these thoughts in symbolic form which we call dreams. The data about our behavior with those thoughts is then send back to the server. Our goal is to recognize this, and be able to control what we think of as well as be the controller to let which thoughts to reside in our mind. This power of selection is achieved through meditation&#x2F;mindfulness.
======
helph67
My immediate concern would be "What OS is controlling it?" !

